# What Course Are You Most Looking Forward To Playing This Year?



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2015)

I will be going back upto Turnberry this year to play The Ailsa and hopefully playing Royal Birkdale this year.

I absolutely love Turnberry I can't wait to get back up there. They do a twilight deal for Â£90ish that starts at 3pm.

I'm also going to Aberdovey with the usual suspects and hopefully I'll be at West Hill for the H4H day if my invite arrives


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm looking forward most of all to our return to Gainsborough this year. It will be the fourth (or possibly fifth) trip up there, and it's a great week-end. 
The two courses, whilst not "classics", both offer a fair test and are usually in good condition when we go. And they are as different from each other as chalk and cheese, so offer a good variety of challenges.
We have 16 going this year, as opposed to our "usual" 8, so it's going to spice things up a little.


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			hopefully I'll be at West Hill for the H4H day if my invite arrives

Click to expand...

West Hill, where's this post?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			West Hill, where's this post?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought!


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2015)

Looking forward to returning to Burnham & Berrow in *March* as the 18th owes me, then ticking off Alwoodely in *April* which has been high on my bucket list for a while, the GM Championship at Hillside then in *May* where hopefully it won't be as windy and I've got my swing back, Sherwood Forest off the back pins with Fundy in a pairs Open in *June*, the annual event at Cooden in *July* then follows where I'm yet to card a decent score, a messy but interesting meet then follows for 3 days at Gainsborough in *August*, no doubt the H4H's day then will feature in *September*, so all-in-all, 1 great course and a decent craic per month from March throughout the season :thup:

If Fishes did calendars....


----------



## fade_away (Jan 1, 2015)

Playing Sheringham and Cromer on a weekend away in May.  Just hope the wind doesnt blow too hard....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2015)

fade_away said:



			Playing Sheringham and Cromer on a weekend away in May.  Just hope the wind doesnt blow too hard....
		
Click to expand...

Have only played Cromer once, and it was blowing an absolute gale.
Good fun, but was tiring on the old trotters...


----------



## bobmac (Jan 1, 2015)

The Duchess at Woburn, Sunningdale and might even get up to Scotland and play a few up there. I hear Machrahanish is worth a bash......


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jan 1, 2015)

Hoping to play one of the Sunningdales this year. Most likely the New.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 1, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I will be going back upto Turnberry this year to play The Ailsa and hopefully playing Royal Birkdale this year.

I absolutely love Turnberry I can't wait to get back up there. They do a twilight deal for Â£90ish that starts at 3pm.

I'm also going to Aberdovey with the usual suspects and hopefully I'll be at West Hill for the H4H day if my invite arrives

Click to expand...

With you on Turnberry, I try to go once a year.

Birkdale is also high on the list for this year, let me know when you're thinking of?

looking forward to Aberdovey, Alwoodley & playing every week @ my new home


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm planning on playing H4H this year so looking forward to that. I'd like to play Liphook and Hankley Common too, plus a trip down to Hayling would be nice.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2015)

Royal St George's in the February forum meet, given I've watched Opens there. West Hill in the H4H, the place is beautiful and means a lot to me.


----------



## Fish (Jan 1, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Royal St George's in the February forum meet, given I've watched Opens there. *West Hill in the H4H*, the place is beautiful and means a lot to me.
		
Click to expand...

That's 2 mentions, where is this announced?


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 1, 2015)

Top of my bucket list is Birkdale, closely followed by Muirfield. I might try for Royal Troon when I'm up at GG.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			That's 2 mentions, where is this announced?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			That's 2 mentions, where is this announced?
		
Click to expand...

We've all been told not to mention it to you!!


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 1, 2015)

Aberdovey and Alwoodley booked in.

Hope to play Formby and/or Birkdale this year.

Maybe get up to Gods Country to play a couple aswell at some point.


----------



## matt71 (Jan 1, 2015)

The old course in April  xmas present from the wife ( too each other) !

not thought of any other courses to play yet, maybe siloth but will need to do a forum meet this year wherever that may be


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 1, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Maybe get up to Gods Country to play a couple aswell at some point.
		
Click to expand...

Always welcome in Manchester :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 1, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Always welcome in Manchester :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll bear it in mind if I can't get up to God's country :ears:


----------



## User20205 (Jan 1, 2015)

Royal St Georges for me. I'm looking forward to chopping my way around there
I'm also up for a liphook trip this summer. I played it in oct and I'd like to go back and take advantage of their twilight deal.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 1, 2015)

Not got much planned this year at the minute. Looking forward to playing Celtic Manor (Roman Road & TwentyTen) in Feb, and then The Belfry (PGA & Brab) in March.

I'd possibly look at playing the H4H day as well...


----------



## richart (Jan 1, 2015)

Royal St Georges, Royal County Down, Royal Portrush and Royal Liverpool. Now what other Royal courses can I play.:mmm:


----------



## richart (Jan 1, 2015)

therod said:



			I'm also up for a liphook trip this summer. I played it in oct and I'd like to go back and take advantage of their twilight deal.
		
Click to expand...

 Remember to change in the carpark, or get your gear locked in the clubhouse.oo:


----------



## Robobum (Jan 1, 2015)

Woodhall Spa is the one I am ticking off this year for sure.

Valderama next month is always a really special round too


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 1, 2015)

Its got to be Birkdale in March :whoo:


----------



## mikepops (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm involved in a golf day at Swinley Forest in May, which should be fantastic. 

I'm also hoping to make it back to Little Aston, as when I played in October last year, the weather was appalling - four hours solid heavy rain did nothing for my appreciation of the course.

I've got a baby on the way in 6 weeks, so thinking about letting my membership lapse, and spending some of that money on green frees elsewhere. In which case I'd love to tick off an Open venue. I've always wanted to go to Turnberry, so that would definitely top of my list. As mentioned they do some fantastic deals.


----------



## hamshanker (Jan 1, 2015)

Anywhere that i get an invite to

looking forward to spain in march in Torrevieja for warm climate training or thats what ive told the missus and want to try 
this hidden gem that produces many cowboys from Lee Park:ears:

and looking at time of Stu's post hes probably still in his pit


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2015)

2 for me, Royal Birkdale March and one I've played before Royal Aberdeen in September.

And Stu, give me the nod when you plan Turnberry and if you have a spare slot I'll join you.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 1, 2015)

Val said:



			2 for me, Royal Birkdale March and one I've played before Royal Aberdeen in September.

And Stu, give me the nod when you plan Turnberry and if you have a spare slot I'll join you.
		
Click to expand...

Me too RE Turnberry 

Im looking forward to :-

Druids glen
K Club
Beau desert
Lancaster

Need to raid another open rota course too so i can keep up ticking them off. Fancy Turnberry and one other maybe.

Theres plenty others but these are just the new ones


----------



## Duckster (Jan 1, 2015)

Really looking forward to Alwoodley this year.

Plus got 5 new courses for me this year on annual Scotland trip with Longniddry and Gullane #2 being top of that list (also playing Lanark, Whitekirk and West Linton on that trip)


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2015)

Birchy, I think you should do Turnberry and Carnoustie


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 1, 2015)

Murvagh at Donegal and Rosses Point at Sligo are part of our trip this year


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 1, 2015)

Alwoodley and Aberdovey are already booked. Will probably play both Saunton courses when I'm down there in August.. I might look at Birkdale later in the year as well, see if I can get a bit of a deal.. Other than those, I always look forward to playing Silloth in the Summer...


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 1, 2015)

Got a few trips planned this year:

France for 3 days in Feb 
Celtic manor for 3 days in may 
Gainsborough with smithy in august I think

Better get some leave booked asap!


----------



## Birchy (Jan 1, 2015)

Val said:



			Birchy, I think you should do Turnberry and Carnoustie  

Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan :whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2015)

hamshanker said:



			Anywhere that i get an invite to

looking forward to spain in march in Torrevieja for warm climate training or thats what ive told the missus and want to try 
this hidden gem that produces many cowboys from Lee Park:ears:

*and looking at time of Stu's post hes probably still in his pit*

Click to expand...

There's no chance Of a lie in in this house!!

All present and correct here sir, was woken up by the kids at 9:30!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2015)

Val said:



			2 for me, Royal Birkdale March and one I've played before Royal Aberdeen in September.

And Stu, give me the nod when you plan Turnberry and if you have a spare slot I'll join you.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking June time midweek maybe a Thursday/Friday.

Just to keep the costs down play Turnberry on a twilight then try and get another decent track the following day.

Any particular weeks that suits you?


----------



## JCW (Jan 1, 2015)

My home course Parkstone after they complete the alterations this winter to the course that has made the Top 100 in the UK before these alterations . Like to play Westhill , Woking , North Hants and Hindhead as well .


----------



## Val (Jan 1, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I was thinking June time midweek maybe a Thursday/Friday.

Just to keep the costs down play Turnberry on a twilight then try and get another decent track the following day.

Any particular weeks that suits you?
		
Click to expand...

Any week in June as it stands, on a Thursday or Friday twilight ticks boxes for me, preference would be a Friday though if I'm honest :thup;


----------



## craiglester (Jan 1, 2015)

Knee permitting i'am looking forward to my trip to Scotland and playing Lundin, Aberdour and Golspie.

C


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 1, 2015)

Val said:



			Any week in June as it stands, on a Thursday or Friday twilight ticks boxes for me, preference would be a Friday though if I'm honest :thup;
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate, I'll do some leg work on it in the next few weeks and let you know.


----------



## evahakool (Jan 1, 2015)

It's going to be Trumps course for me, playing in June with my son and son-in-law so will be a special day.

Then going to play a few opens in Kent/Sussex one of which will be returning to play Holyte GC in Sussex not what you would call a top notch course but it's tucked away in a beautiful part of the country and its the friendliest club I've ever played at. 
Also looking forward to playing Singing Hills with my bro (Golfmmad ) then on to play Cooden again


----------



## CMAC (Jan 1, 2015)

The Roxburgh- it's never appealed but haven't heard anyone who said they didn't enjoy it.

The Old Course- again, it's never appealed apart from it's history so I intend playing there this year, somehow.


----------



## Badger (Jan 1, 2015)

usually visit Arran for a few days every couple of years or so.  looking at late aug/early sep and planning to do a bit of island hopping this time to take in both Machrie and Macrihanish


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Jan 1, 2015)

I am going to be playing the West Course @ Wentworth this year, Worplesdon and hopefully Stoke Park all in the first three months...

Going to be a good year!


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 1, 2015)

Badger said:



			usually visit Arran for a few days every couple of years or so.  looking at late aug/early sep and planning to do a bit of island hopping this time to take in both Machrie and Macrihanish
		
Click to expand...

Was there this year and loved it ,played Sishkine twice and Whiting Bay, going back next year as well


----------



## Captainron (Jan 1, 2015)

craiglester said:



			Knee permitting i'am looking forward to my trip to Scotland and playing Lundin, Aberdour and Golspie.

C
		
Click to expand...

Welcome along Craig.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm looking forward to playing Silloth this year.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 1, 2015)

Royal County Down and Royal Portrush


----------



## kozmos (Jan 1, 2015)

Solid start to the year for me, playing saunton gc 1st time out with the devon pga alliance next thursday... Also going celtic manor for a weeked in march and the belfry in august for three days..


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 1, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			I'll bear it in mind if I can't get up to God's country :ears:
		
Click to expand...

That's sorted with alwoodey? That's what I keep getting told anyway.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			That's 2 mentions, where is this announced?
		
Click to expand...

I thought I saw a possible venue a bit further north this year?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			That's 2 mentions, where is this announced?
		
Click to expand...

Its on a need to know basis.:whoo:

Im looking forward to returning to West Hill again having played it in December I was a little
bit disappointed especially as at the HFH day it was immaculate.
Also got a couple of visits to one of my favourite courses in Blackmoor again this year.
And looking to make a 3 day trip for HFH again theres nothing like a few days away with you
top guys,banter,beer and tenners galore


----------



## louise_a (Jan 1, 2015)

Not got too many plans for this year as yet, but looking forward to Alwoodley and also my first trip to Portugal at the end of the month playing a couple of courses at Oceanica.


----------



## Junior (Jan 1, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Royal County Down and Royal Portrush
		
Click to expand...

Awesome couple of days golfing right there !!! Very jealous!!!


----------



## Junior (Jan 1, 2015)

The only 'new' one in the diary is Alwoodley for me.....not sure where else just yet.


----------



## kozmos (Jan 1, 2015)

And obviously the B&B qualifier in march


----------



## User20205 (Jan 1, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			I thought I saw a possible venue a bit further north this year?
		
Click to expand...

I've heard nothing, but I'd be up for travelling. It would be nice to have it in a different area where the courses aren't so familiar.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 1, 2015)

Forgive the slightly off topic but whereabouts on ur island is west hill guys ?


----------



## fundy (Jan 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Forgive the slightly off topic but whereabouts on ur island is west hill guys ?
		
Click to expand...

Surrey


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Forgive the slightly off topic but whereabouts on ur island is west hill guys ?
		
Click to expand...

Just outside Woking in Surrey. It's one of the "3 Ws" along with Woking and Worplesdon


----------



## User20205 (Jan 1, 2015)

bladeplayer said:



			Forgive the slightly off topic but whereabouts on ur island is west hill guys ?
		
Click to expand...

It's in Surrey, near Woking, between Guildford and Bracknell. It's a really nice traditional Surrey heathland course and well worth a trip if you're over here. 
http://www.westhillgc.co.uk


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks to all,  would like to play a H4H day even tho im not from UK, will have a look into it


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Most looking forward to the local ones I've not played yet as these will be  *auditions for a future new home. So, west lancs, north western and mossock hall for me*. Although I'm not a big fan of links so will need some persuading to go with west lancs.
 *all this dependent on a good handicap cut


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 1, 2015)

New courses planned for this year

Formby
Wike ridge 
Aberdovey 
Huddersfield 
Saddleworth 
Sherwood Forest
Brampton 
The Leicestershire 
Druids glen
Carton house 
K club
Northumberland 
West Lancs
Hallamshire
Kings Lynn 
H4H event plus other courses. 

And returning to Silloth, notts, Hunstanton,beau desert, st Anne's old links, Grimsby, alwoodley, dewsbury, seacroft, and a few more I have forgot about.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 1, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			New courses planned for this year

Formby
Wike ridge 
Aberdovey 
Huddersfield 
Saddleworth 
Sherwood Forest
Brampton 
The Leicestershire 
Druids glen
Carton house 
K club
Northumberland 
West Lancs
Hallamshire
Kings Lynn 
H4H event plus other courses. 

And returning to Silloth, notts, Hunstanton,beau desert, st Anne's old links, Grimsby, alwoodley, dewsbury, seacroft, and a few more I have forgot about.
		
Click to expand...

So much for playing a bit less this year :rofl:


----------



## Crawfy (Jan 1, 2015)

The Brabazon (on Masters weekend) Not the greatest course but fulfilling a boyhood dream.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 1, 2015)

Birchy said:



			So much for playing a bit less this year :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I know,I gave the fixtures to my missus and she just laughed and said exactly the same :rofl:


----------



## bozza (Jan 1, 2015)

Only big one planned so far this year is Alwoodly which I'm really looking forward to. 

Hopefully add a few other top courses to that this year.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 1, 2015)

Load of mentions for Alwoodley here and add my name to it.  Really keen to start ticking courses off a top 100 list and am looking forward to this.

From 2 days ago we have now got a weekender booked in June for Devon/Bristol and I will be playing both courses at Saunton and Burnham & Berrow on the way back! Can't wait.


----------



## 3565 (Jan 1, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			New courses planned for this year

Formby
Wike ridge 
Aberdovey 
Huddersfield 
Saddleworth 
Sherwood Forest
Brampton 
The Leicestershire 
Druids glen
Carton house 
K club
Northumberland 
West Lancs
Hallamshire
Kings Lynn 
H4H event plus other courses. 

And returning to Silloth, notts, Hunstanton,beau desert, st Anne's old links, Grimsby, alwoodley, dewsbury, seacroft, and a few more I have forgot about.
		
Click to expand...

And the returning to list, all feature quality, although ive never played Dewsbury, Hunstanton or Beau.............. But GRIMSBY!!!!!!!!! 

I'm hoping to get to Kent to play St George's, Port Cinque, Princes, And a couple other local courses, would like to go to Scotland to play Gleneagles at some point, but also wanting to see a friend of mine in California at Mission Viejo, or Pebble Beach be nice..


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 1, 2015)

3565 said:



			And the returning to list, all feature quality, although ive never played Dewsbury, Hunstanton or Beau.............. But GRIMSBY!!!!!!!!! 

I'm hoping to get to Kent to play St George's, Port Cinque, Princes, And a couple other local courses, would like to go to Scotland to play Gleneagles at some point, but also wanting to see a friend of mine in California at Mission Viejo, or Pebble Beach be nice..
		
Click to expand...

I know it's Grimsby lol, I have been told I am playing in a team open on good Friday. Why oh why did I agree to that!


----------



## louise_a (Jan 1, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			New courses planned for this year

Formby
Wike ridge 
Aberdovey 
Huddersfield 
Saddleworth 
Sherwood Forest
Brampton 
The Leicestershire 
Druids glen
Carton house 
K club
Northumberland 
West Lancs
Hallamshire
Kings Lynn 
H4H event plus other courses. 

And returning to Silloth, notts, Hunstanton,beau desert, st Anne's old links, Grimsby, alwoodley, dewsbury, seacroft, and a few more I have forgot about.
		
Click to expand...

Saddleworth is a fun one to play.


----------



## KhalJimbo (Jan 2, 2015)

This year I am looking forward to playing (all in Kent\Sussex)

Boughton
Faversham
Leeds Castle
Mannings Heath

Also need to get some lessons booked in ASAP.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 2, 2015)

Looking forward to Glasgow Gailes and another few local courses I haven't played yet plus a few crackers up north(tbc) for my mates 50th in the summer.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 2, 2015)

St Andrews and Wentworth


----------



## 3565 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I know it's Grimsby lol, I have been told I am playing in a team open on good Friday. Why oh why did I agree to that!
		
Click to expand...

Well you might hit lucky, it's either a soggy pudding or hard as choclate concrete, April might be in between.


----------



## NimbleNeil (Jan 2, 2015)

Will be going on holiday to Mallorca in October, family have agreed to let me play a round on the Alcanada course. Lovely backdrop of Mediterranean hills and a view over Alcudia bay on most holes!


----------



## hines57 (Jan 3, 2015)

Down to play Remedy Oak in May. Heard only good things, so looking forward to it.


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2015)

Just added Brockett Hall for 2-days in March, another great course off my bucket list :thup:


----------



## NST (Jan 3, 2015)

KhalJimbo said:



			This year I am looking forward to playing (all in Kent\Sussex)

Boughton
Faversham
Leeds Castle
Mannings Heath

Also need to get some lessons booked in ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

Mannings Heath, make sure you play the waterfall course, kingfisher course is so average.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 3, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Really looking forward to Alwoodley this year.

Plus got 5 new courses for me this year on annual Scotland trip with Longniddry and Gullane #2 being top of that list (also playing Lanark, Whitekirk and West Linton on that trip)
		
Click to expand...

Lanark is a cracker, very similar to Delamere in style.

First time I'm booked in at:-

Druids glen
 K Club
Alwoodley
Aberdovey
West Hill (weren't you one of the 76 to get the e-mail)

Returning to, as always a pleasure:-

Formby
Hillside (hopefully)
Beau desert
Lancaster

But think Royal Birkdale is the most anticipated in late March.


----------



## Lontano (Jan 3, 2015)

NST said:



			Mannings Heath, make sure you play the waterfall course, kingfisher course is so average.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with that. Kingfisher is very underwhelming. The Waterfall has some superb holes on it - 5, 6, 10, 11 and 18 are all excellent. Harder to get on the Waterfall though as it is for members only but they do seem to be doing a fourball limited deal to play the Waterfall at the moment.


----------



## Daffy2.0 (Jan 4, 2015)

Supposed to be playing Celtic Manor around March time, really looking forward to that.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 4, 2015)

K Club in March, Enniscrone in April and maybe a Florida course our two in July. Looking forward to them all.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 8, 2015)

Birkdale is nearly upon us ( a week Tuesday) and after yesterdays lesson i can't wait for it.

I played Aberdovey a few weeks ago and it was in cracking nick, just a shame its out the way.

Alwoodley next month, Siloth in May,West Hill in October that'll be another 4 off my Top100 track list.

Anymore for anyone??


----------



## bobmac (Mar 9, 2015)

Robobum said:



			Woodhall Spa is the one I am ticking off this year for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Give me a shout if you're one short, I'm only 20 mins away


----------



## morgs (Mar 9, 2015)

Celtic Manor 2010 course week on Thursday


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2015)

Blackmoor
Alwoodley
Glasgow Gailes
Woodhall Spa
St Anne's Old Links
West Hill
Seaton Carew


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 9, 2015)

Whitby, it will probably be my last 18 before I become a dad for the 1st time.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 9, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Blackmoor
Alwoodley
Glasgow Gailes
Woodhall Spa
St Anne's Old Links
West Hill
Seaton Carew
		
Click to expand...

Blackmoor Thursday -   you have me as a partner :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



Blackmoor Thursday -  *you have me as a partner* :thup:
		
Click to expand...

My sympathies to you... really looking forward to it


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 9, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			My sympathies to you... really looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

Brian

If we can't play we can at least laugh :rofl:

Looking forward to it

Steve


----------



## Val (Mar 9, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Birkdale is nearly upon us ( a week Tuesday) and after yesterdays lesson i can't wait for it.

I played Aberdovey a few weeks ago and it was in cracking nick, just a shame its out the way.

Alwoodley next month, Siloth in May,West Hill in October that'll be another 4 off my Top100 track list.

Anymore for anyone??
		
Click to expand...

Double check your calendar big fella, Birkdale is the 31st, 3 weeks tomorrow


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 9, 2015)

Sunningdale this year will be my highlight closely followed by Walton Heath.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 9, 2015)

Val said:



			Double check your calendar big fella, Birkdale is the 31st, 3 weeks tomorrow 

Click to expand...

I was wondering myself there,started to panic.
Still got 3 weeks to warm up, phew.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 9, 2015)

Carnoustie. I've been saying for years I'd play it when I reach 50, so this year it will be done in September. The round is booked.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2015)

Val said:



			Double check your calendar big fella, Birkdale is the 31st, 3 weeks tomorrow 

Click to expand...


Oops I had it down in my diary as next Tuesday!!

Thanks for the heads up Val


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2015)

i'm looking forward to playing The London Club on 2nd April (the last day of their winter deal) and I am hoping to get The Addington and Walton Heath in at some stage.
I am also hoping to get round in on The Old course courtesy of a friend who works for Allianz who have a corporate arrangement to play there!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 9, 2015)

One of the main courses in Dubai in March (undecided as to which one), Princes for 27 hole comp in their Open Week and 36 holes plus food at St. George's Hill in Sept for Â£95.
Hopefully Portmarnock in late summer with the Father-in-Law.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Oops I had it down in my diary as next Tuesday!!

Thanks for the heads up Val
		
Click to expand...

Plumber's diary = back of a camel ciggy packet. Word.


----------



## drewster (Mar 9, 2015)

Alwoodley and now Woodhall Spa too. Can't wait for them both .


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 9, 2015)

At the moment it's Alwoodley for me. Looks like a cracking course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2015)

Now Burnham andBerrow and ticked off

Blackmoor 
Forest of Arden
Berkshire
Aldwoodly 
Sherwood Forest to look forward to now


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 9, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Now Burnham andBerrow and ticked off

Blackmoor 
Forest of Arden
Berkshire
Aldwoodly 
Sherwood Forest to look forward to now
		
Click to expand...

Playing Sherwood tommorow and Notts on Wednesday  Very excited.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 9, 2015)

was looking forward to a wee trip to Royal County Down and Portrush. But the only week all 8 of us could do Royal Portrush is closed for the Home Internationals

So will have to wait till 2016


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Plumber's diary = back of a camel ciggy packet. Word.

Click to expand...

It's a 20 deck though


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 22, 2015)

Playing in a work society competition against another company at the The London Golf Club on the Heritage Course. Looks like a really nice one so looking forward to playing that course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Now Burnham andBerrow and ticked off

Blackmoor 
Forest of Arden
Berkshire
Aldwoodly 
Sherwood Forest to look forward to now
		
Click to expand...

Well have ticked off 

Blackmoor - cracking condition and was a great day - played well 

Forest of Arden - bit of a let down tbh -the first 9 holes are ok - couple of interesting ones - back 9 is superb. The drainage is struggling - lots of water on the fairways - but still played well 

The Berkshire - was in even better nick that last year - fairways and greens looked great for this time of year - shame a missing ball stopped me from having a very very good round 

Now cant wait for Sherwood and Alwoodly

Also have a couple of further games added

Sheringham and Cromer for a little trip 
Back to Burnham and also added Royal North Devon
Royal Liverpool and hopefully a few other courses up there
Bearwood Lakes and West Hill


----------



## Snelly (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm looking forward to playing Parkstone next month.  It will be the first time for me there and I have heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 22, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I'm looking forward to playing Parkstone next month.  It will be the first time for me there and I have heard nothing but good things about it.
		
Click to expand...

You'll enjoy it David, made some good changes there. Condition is always excellent as well.


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			Looking forward to returning to Burnham & Berrow in *March* as the 18th owes me, then ticking off Alwoodely in *April* which has been high on my bucket list for a while, the GM Championship at Hillside then in *May* where hopefully it won't be as windy and I've got my swing back, Sherwood Forest off the back pins with Fundy in a pairs Open in *June*, the annual event at Cooden in *July* then follows where I'm yet to card a decent score, a messy but interesting meet then follows for 3 days at Gainsborough in *August*, no doubt the H4H's day then will feature in *September*, so all-in-all, 1 great course and a decent craic per month from March throughout the season :thup:

If Fishes did calendars....
		
Click to expand...

I've ticked off;

*Burnham & Berrow*, great course but the conditions undid me somewhat and I wasn't on good form, still a great day in good company though.

Added *Blackmoor* - A big favourite course of mine which will hold lasting memories for me, I didn't play well but its not surprising I am now a Mariner so I could be back down there in 3 weeks, sorry Rich :ears:

*The Berkshire* - Wow, what a course, greens were excellent, fairways lush, views and scenery beautiful, clubhouse very smart and excellent food, what more could you ask for!

Looking forward to playing at Mentmore, then Alwoodley followed by Sherwood Forest in April.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've ticked off;

*Burnham & Berrow*, great course but the conditions undid me somewhat and I wasn't on good form, still a great day in good company though.

Added *Blackmoor* - A big favourite course of mine which will hold lasting memories for me, I didn't play well but its not surprising I am now a Mariner so I could be back down there in 3 weeks, sorry Rich :ears:

*The Berkshire* - Wow, what a course, greens were excellent, fairways lush, views and scenery beautiful, clubhouse very smart and excellent food, what more could you ask for!

Looking forward to playing at Mentmore, then Alwoodley followed by Sherwood Forest in April.
		
Click to expand...

i thought the Mariners were scraping the barrel a bit when they invited me - now i know they are desperate


----------



## Mag (Mar 22, 2015)

My dad and I are going on a weekend tour of North Wales. Playing Royal St. David's, Porthmaddog, Abersoch and Nefyn. Really looking forward to it!
Anyone else played these? How did you get on?


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 22, 2015)

Mag said:



			My dad and I are going on a weekend tour of North Wales. Playing Royal St. David's, Porthmaddog, Abersoch and Nefyn. Really looking forward to it!
Anyone else played these? How did you get on?
		
Click to expand...

Lovely courses.
Played RStD which was a real good test, Porthmadog was good too, parkland front 9 and links back 9. Links 9 very tough.
My favourite - Nefyn. Love it love it love it.  Played it twice.  When the sun shines it's an absolutely beautiful place to be.


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2015)

Mag said:



			My dad and I are going on a weekend tour of North Wales. Playing Royal St. David's, Porthmaddog, Abersoch and Nefyn. Really looking forward to it!
Anyone else played these? How did you get on?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great, had a chance to play Abersoch a year ago but couldn't go and a round trip in 1-day was a bit much I thought, would love to do a forum tour to that area one year ?


----------



## User20205 (Mar 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			i thought the Mariners were scraping the barrel a bit when they invited me - now i know they are desperate 

Click to expand...

I've just drafted my resignation letter


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2015)

therod said:



			I've just drafted my resignation letter 

Click to expand...

Maybe we should form a splinter group


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 22, 2015)

Birkdale 1 week tomorrow. :whoo:


----------



## YorkshireStu (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm playing Gleneagles' centenary course in a few months with work. The majesty of the course will be lost on me with my high handicap! Can't wait though.


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Birkdale 1 week tomorrow. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You might find 1 of these on their after an excellent snap hook on Hillsides 18th tee, I had to shout FORE to the 4-ball walking down a fairway on Birkdale 




:whoo:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 22, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Birkdale 1 week tomorrow. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Best course I've played in England, enjoy :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 22, 2015)

Fish said:



			You might find 1 of these on their after an excellent snap hook on Hillsides 18th tee, I had to shout FORE to the 4-ball walking down a fairway on Birkdale 

View attachment 14571


:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I can remember Greg (the hammer) having a good chuckle about it in the clubhouse afterwards 



drive4show said:



			Best course I've played in England, enjoy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I went on the Friday and Saturday the last time the open was there and it looked like 18 strong stunning holes, the best Ive seen. I've wanted to play it ever since, can't wait tbh.

Out of interest where would you rate as better in the uk?


----------



## Break90 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm most looking forward to a return the Vilamoura Old Course in April. 

Played it last year on tour, and we are returning this year. Loved the place, a proper mature, tree lined course, tight in places and with the requirement to think about your game rather than just grip and rip.


----------



## Val (Mar 22, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Birkdale 1 week tomorrow. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Really looking forward to it, this will probably be the best course I'll play this year


----------



## RW1986 (Mar 22, 2015)

Royal Porthcawl golf club at some point this year as I won it in one of last years H4H auctions last year and hopefully Loch Lomond in August or September.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 22, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I can remember Greg (the hammer) having a good chuckle about it in the clubhouse afterwards 



I went on the Friday and Saturday the last time the open was there and it looked like 18 strong stunning holes, the best Ive seen. I've wanted to play it ever since, can't wait tbh.

Out of interest where would you rate as better in the uk?
		
Click to expand...

RCD is better and that's about it IMHO.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 22, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Birkdale 1 week tomorrow. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Not the 24th then 

It is a great course enjoy you lucky people.


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			i thought the Mariners were scraping the barrel a bit when they invited me - now i know they are desperate 

Click to expand...

 I tried to blackball him, but it seems if you get one white ball you are in.


----------



## One Planer (Mar 22, 2015)

Playing forest of Arden on Friday this week.

Also off to Hawkstone to play the old and championship courses in May :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 22, 2015)

Val said:



			Really looking forward to it, this will probably be the best course I'll play this year
		
Click to expand...

Me the next day, so repair your pitchmarks.


----------



## rickg (Mar 22, 2015)

Already done Bearwood Lakes and Blackmoor this year....
Looking forward to:

Littlestone and North Foreland 36 hole Mid-Am and combined 72 hole comp March 31st/Apr1st

Mentmore KOK Apr 12th

Sheringham Mid-Am 36 hole 27th Apr

Cuddlington Blue in Munich Invitation day 28th June

Royal Liverpool & Lee Park date TBD


Welwyn Garden City ArnoldArmChewer Captains Charity day 5th June & Herts Senior Champs 36 holes Jul14/15

Saunton  EGU Seniors regional Aug 27/28th

Sandy Lodge Herts Mid Am 36 holes Sept 21st

West Hill HFH 5th Oct


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2015)

A trip to Centurion would be good. Just been looking at it online. Something special


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 22, 2015)

Looking forward to sherwood and notts next week.

Silloth and Brampton in may will also be a quality weekend.

Now west hill is confirmed I am also looking forward to that.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 22, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A trip to Centurion would be good. Just been looking at it online. Something special
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you drop Rick a PM?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2015)

I probably will. Off to Blackmoor again next month and looking forward to that


----------



## rickg (Mar 22, 2015)

therod said:



			Why don't you drop Rick a PM?
		
Click to expand...

I'm washing my hair that day.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2015)

rickg said:



			I'm washing my hair that day.....

Click to expand...

I thought you took that rug off at night and gave it a saucer of milk. Wasn't there talk of a forum mini meet there though?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 22, 2015)

rickg said:



			Already done Bearwood Lakes and Blackmoor this year....
Looking forward to:

Littlestone and North Foreland 36 hole Mid-Am and combined 72 hole comp March 31st/Apr1st

Mentmore KOK Apr 12th

Sheringham Mid-Am 36 hole 27th Apr

*Cuddlington Blue in Munich Invitation day 28th June*

Royal Liverpool & Lee Park date TBD


Welwyn Garden City ArnoldArmChewer Captains Charity day 5th June & Herts Senior Champs 36 holes Jul14/15

Saunton  EGU Seniors regional Aug 27/28th

Sandy Lodge Herts Mid Am 36 holes Sept 21st

West Hill HFH 5th Oct
		
Click to expand...

There's no l mate, Cuddington.  You thinking of Sophie againâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## rickg (Mar 22, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I thought you took that rug off at night and gave it a saucer of milk. Wasn't there talk of a forum mini meet there though?
		
Click to expand...

I can invite 3 guests mid week (will look at doing that when the nights get lighter later in the year) and only allowed 1 guest at the weekends, except when there are official member/ guest days when sometimes they allow us to invite 3.

Keep an eye out for the threads...I post quite regularly when there are opportunities....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			There's no l mate, Cuddington.  You thinking of Sophie againâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.

Click to expand...

Actually, would willingly go back to Cuddington again, especially in Autumn. What a beautiful setting with so many trees producing so many colours


----------



## rickg (Mar 22, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			There's no l mate, Cuddington.  You thinking of Sophie againâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.

Click to expand...

  :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			There's no l mate, Cuddington.  You thinking of Sophie againâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.

Click to expand...

Don't start him off again mate - only just cooled down after last time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			You thinking of Sophie againâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.

Click to expand...

Have to be honest, the chance to see her in the flesh is part of my reason for wanting to play there. Aside from Rick's usual sparking wit and repartee (and half decent golf) of course


----------



## User20205 (Mar 22, 2015)

Sounds like it's sorted then. Cuddington and the centurion to chalk off again homie.

Rich was saying at RSG how he was planning to invite you over again. I think he was rather taken by your range of footwear :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2015)

therod said:



			Sounds like it's sorted then. Cuddington and the centurion to chalk off again homie.

Rich was saying at RSG how he was planning to invite you over again. I think he was rather taken by your range of footwear :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll get a new pair designed and ordered for the occasion


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have to be honest, the chance to see her in the flesh is part of my reason for wanting to play there. Aside from Rick's usual sparking wit and repartee (and half decent golf) of course
		
Click to expand...

You won't see much of her because Rick will be mauling her as normal, I can't even get the pictures that were taken of me with her off him, my memory of her is fading fast so I need to look at a hard copy to refresh my naughty thoughts


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2015)

richart said:



			I tried to blackball him, but it seems if you get one white ball you are in. 

Click to expand...

Unloved and unwanted


----------



## And29 (Mar 23, 2015)

Looking Foward to playing St Mellion


----------



## Odvan (Mar 23, 2015)

Formby and Woodhall Spa (Hotchkin) ticked off the list in the last fortnight. Notts and Sherwood Forest will be ticked off in another 8 days time!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Formby and Woodhall Spa (Hotchkin) ticked off the list in the last fortnight. Notts and Sherwood Forest will be ticked off in another 8 days time!
		
Click to expand...

Well we always hear of these big betting wins coming up (not the losses, mind), so why don't you get along to Birkdale - Jocko was also interested....


----------



## KhalJimbo (Mar 23, 2015)

Looking forward to playing Tenby in South Wales in July too this year. Read some good things about this course.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 23, 2015)

Got a few new ones lined up this year......

Looking forward to Lanark on Sunday, Nairn next month and Luffness and West Hill later in the year. Hopefully there will be others but most excited about Birkdale next week!


----------



## Davey247 (Mar 23, 2015)

I think by playing the Earth Course and Yas Links, I've already played the best courses I could this year.  I would though like to play Seaton Carew this year.  Only half an hour away and never been, so I'll make that top of my list.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 23, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well we always hear of these big betting wins coming up (not the losses, mind), so why don't you get along to Birkdale - Jocko was also interested....
		
Click to expand...

iPad will be with me on Sunday so I'll show ya my recent history . And a few other things...

Nah, as much as id like too, I'd struggle to justify it and that's before I'd have blobbed the first 6 holes


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 23, 2015)

Couple of trips arranged this year - Les Pins at Hardelot, The Faldo and O'Connor at Amoendeira, and Royal Cinq Ports all give me something to look forward to.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 23, 2015)

Have a couple of trips in mind for this year, but not booked anything yet. Hoping to get some links golf played in Scotland, so pretty excited for that, especially if we manage to get on the Old Course at St Andrews. Also keen to play Felixstowe Ferry Golf Club this summer, and then will be going over to Malaga for a couple of weeks of golf based at La Cala, so pretty excited for that too.


----------



## palindromicbob (Mar 23, 2015)

Well I've had two of mine out of the way now.  Played the K-Club on Thursday and Friday.  Smurfit on Thursday and really enjoyed it. Some of the holes designs are superb and the 18th is one I will never forget.   The Palmer on Friday. Another good course and a some very good holes. The standout to me is probably the 7th.  Out of the two the Smurfit was probably my favorite.   Only thing that let them down was the fact the bunkers are being refilled so had very little sand in them on either course.  Greens were great and very true.  

Now looking forward to Enniscrone in April.


----------



## Loz1607 (Mar 23, 2015)

Looking forward to Saunton in 2 weeks for their open.  

Also have Sunningdale booked in July for my 40th


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2015)

Odvan said:



			iPad will be with me on Sunday so I'll show ya my recent history . And a few other things...

Nah, as much as id like too, I'd struggle to justify it and that's before I'd have blobbed the first 6 holes 

Click to expand...

Keep your mucky videos to yourself.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 23, 2015)

Loz1607 said:



			Looking forward to Saunton in 2 weeks for their open.  

Also have Sunningdale booked in July for my 40th
		
Click to expand...

So you've gone with Sunningdale then? Good choice, you won't be disappointed  :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Lanark is a cracker, very similar to Delamere in style.

First time I'm booked in at:-

Druids glen
 K Club
Alwoodley
Aberdovey
West Hill (weren't you one of the 76 to get the e-mail)

Returning to, as always a pleasure:-

Formby
Hillside (hopefully)
Beau desert
Lancaster

But think Royal Birkdale is the most anticipated in late March.
		
Click to expand...

Update: Le golf nationale (future Ryder cup venue)in July, maybe 2-3 other French courses, as well.


----------



## Loz1607 (Mar 23, 2015)

drive4show said:



			So you've gone with Sunningdale then? Good choice, you won't be disappointed :thup:
		
Click to expand...


After not getting in at Eden, I thought why not, its one day and its supposed to be a bit special.  I have two tee times booked on 13th just before it closes for the Senior Masters so should be in immacualte condition.

Only got 4 confirmed at the moment so may have a few spare spots.  Trying to convince Andy to come yesterday.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 23, 2015)

I've just had 4 rounds at Club De Golf Barcelona, 6,500 yards off the yellows!

Tough course with a lot of terrain changes, fairways need a bit of tender care but a good testing course.

A pic of the 18th from my window


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just a warm up for PGA Catalonia


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 23, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Update: *Le golf nationale* (future Ryder cup venue)in July, maybe 2-3 other French courses, as well.
		
Click to expand...


You jammy goit !!
Deffo on my list that one.
Think it looks absolutely superb and well worthy of hosting the Ryder Cup.
Will expect a full report mate :thup:


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Will expect a full report mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I think that is guaranteed. Probably punctuated with some nice French phrases as well. Mange tout Rodney.


----------



## Joff (Mar 23, 2015)

St Mellion again. Love it.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 23, 2015)

Played some belters already but still looking forward to....

*Definitely;*

Silloth
Fairhaven
My place most weekends 

*Maybe:*

Royal St Davids
Borth & Ynyslas
Portmadog
Nefyn
Birkdale
Alwoodly
Formby


----------



## Swingalot (Mar 23, 2015)

Loved Royal St Georges a RCP, have out annual trip to Celtic Manor later in year, always enjoy that. 
Have 4 days in the summer booked at Vale of glamorgan.......anyone played it? Any good? Compared to st Pierre which one is better?


----------



## Siren (Mar 23, 2015)

*Definitely*
National - Belek
Carya - Belek
Machynnys
Langland Bay
Cradoc
Ashburnham

*Maybe*
Royal St Davids
Tenby
Celtic Manor 2010
Montgommery - Belek
Lykia Links - Belek


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 23, 2015)

Liphook and East Devon.

If the suns out the Devon coast is beautiful


----------



## Pippo_T (Mar 23, 2015)

Royal Birkdale in 3 weeks! On a a corporate day as well so it's comped! Can't wait!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			You jammy goit !!
Deffo on my list that one.
Think it looks absolutely superb and well worthy of hosting the Ryder Cup.
Will expect a full report mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I may be able to post out a small paragraph mate.....

Je peux etre en mesure d'afficher un petit, compagnon.:thup:


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Mar 23, 2015)

Machynnys, West Hill and Worplesdon.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 23, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			You jammy goit !!
Deffo on my list that one.
Think it looks absolutely superb and well worthy of hosting the Ryder Cup.
Will expect a full report mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me too, really wanna play there. 

Have great memories after backing Thomas Levet to win the French open there at 125/1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2015)

Really looking forward to Hillside. Got my hotel all booked up tonight and ready to turn up and have fun


----------



## PieMan (Mar 23, 2015)

Have been offered the chance of a free round on the West at Wentworth in June. Will probably take it.........!!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 23, 2015)

Playing Broadstone next week, it looks like fun.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 23, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Playing Broadstone next week, it looks like fun.
		
Click to expand...

It is!  :thup:


----------



## toyboy54 (Mar 23, 2015)

Royal Dornoch and Spey Valley.

Jimbo


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2015)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Playing Broadstone next week, it looks like fun.
		
Click to expand...

 I have a fourball there to be played before the end of June. One of my favourite courses which should be in the GM top 100.

Shame D4S gave up his membership, but I might have found a more attractive member to play there with.


----------



## rickg (Mar 23, 2015)

richart said:



			Shame D4S gave up his membership, but I might have found a more attractive member to play there with.

Click to expand...

Fish is a member there?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 24, 2015)

toyboy54 said:



			Royal Dornoch and Spey Valley.

Jimbo
		
Click to expand...

2 crackers that you won't be disappointed with.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 24, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Really looking forward to Hillside. Got my hotel all booked up tonight and ready to turn up and have fun
		
Click to expand...

Where you staying Homer?


----------



## rickg (Mar 24, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Where you staying Homer?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Homer, where is it? I'll need to know as I might as well have the room when you pull out!


----------



## Banzai (Mar 24, 2015)

Teignmouth Golf Club in a few weeks time, weekend away with the boys


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 30, 2015)

We were supposed to be playing Birkdale tomorrow but the weather forecast is atrocious so we've cancelled for later on in the year. 

I also booked Turnberry today for June, I  can't wait I love the place.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 30, 2015)

3 rounds at The Belfrey at the end of April are the only games that I have to look forward to at the moment.


----------



## Maiken (Mar 31, 2015)

Looking forward to playing Portsalon next week, Woburn in the Summer and then Alcaidesa Links, Almenara, San Roque and Finca Cortesin in October!!


----------



## Mag (Mar 31, 2015)

huds1475 said:



*Maybe:*

Borth & Ynyslas
		
Click to expand...

Cracking course this. Play it regularly and have yet to be disappointed. Traditional links, that slings between dunes. Looks quite short, but plays long when the wind is acting up.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 31, 2015)

Alwoodley and Formby Hall. 

Also going to squeeze in Ilkley GC on the summer twilight offer after work during the summer sometime.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 31, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Looking forward to sherwood and notts next week.

Silloth and Brampton in may will also be a quality weekend.

Now west hill is confirmed I am also looking forward to that.
		
Click to expand...

Played Sherwood and Notts yesterday, Sherwood is nice but we all agreed Notts is better. Glad its not today with the 50mph winds.


----------



## richart (Mar 31, 2015)

Less than a month until Ireland trip, and games at Royal County Down, Portrush, Ardglass and Kirkistown. Not that I am counting the days.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 31, 2015)

richart said:



			Less than a month until Ireland trip, and games at Royal County Down, Portrush, Ardglass and Kirkistown. Not that I am counting the days.

Click to expand...

Played 3 of those 4 Rich, I'll whet your appetite on Friday  :thup:


----------



## Chisteve (Mar 31, 2015)

So far Hayling Island in April, its on my doorstep, I've been longing to play there for a while - Thanks Gordon 

Also off to Ireland in August and hoping to have a round on Connemara Golf Club


----------



## stevek1969 (Mar 31, 2015)

richart said:



			Less than a month until Ireland trip, and games at Royal County Down, Portrush, Ardglass and Kirkistown. Not that I am counting the days.

Click to expand...

If your staying in Portrush, Ramores for food is a must Rich :thup:


----------



## EuanRoss (Mar 31, 2015)

Royal Aberdeen again next Thursday and also looking forward to Fortrose and Rosmarkie in May.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 31, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Blackmoor
Alwoodley
Glasgow Gailes
Woodhall Spa
St Anne's Old Links
West Hill
Seaton Carew
		
Click to expand...

Blackmoor & GG ticked off, and Hillside added.

Seaton and Alwoodley lined up for next month, and West Hill in Oct... shaping up to be a good year.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 31, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Blackmoor & GG ticked off, and Hillside added.

Seaton and Alwoodley lined up for next month, and West Hill in Oct... shaping up to be a good year.
		
Click to expand...

When are you coming to Woodhall Bri?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 31, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			When are you coming to Woodhall Bri?
		
Click to expand...

I dropped Khamelion a pm last week but he's got me on his I'm not replying to you... only joking Dave. Hopefully soon. How this season's growth doing?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 31, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			How this season's growth doing?
		
Click to expand...

Its only just started, The temperature's here have been shocking for weeks now.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 31, 2015)

Mag said:



			Cracking course this. Play it regularly and have yet to be disappointed. Traditional links, that slings between dunes. Looks quite short, but plays long when the wind is acting up.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this, really appreciated. Am staying in Aberdovey in August and quite fancied it. Its reputedly the oldest links in Wales and was redesigned by Harry Colt (who did a decent job at my place!).

Will pencil in for sure now :thup:

Are you 'local people' or do you make a trip out to play there?


----------



## Mag (Mar 31, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Are you 'local people' or do you make a trip out to play there?
		
Click to expand...

Club has definitely kept its charm. 
Im a student in Aberystwyth (next town over), but have got Borth as my home course. Uni team plays it's matches over there as well.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 31, 2015)

Mag said:



			Club has definitely kept its charm. 
Im a student in Aberystwyth (next town over), but have got Borth as my home course. Uni team plays it's matches over there as well.
		
Click to expand...

ah, lucky you!

how would you rate it against Aberdovey?


----------



## Tongo (Mar 31, 2015)

Planning a day trip up to Winterhill near Maidenhead with the old man. Have been a couple of times and always enjoyed the course.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Mar 31, 2015)

I can add Rutland county to the list of ANY!!

Nomadic golf is cheaper but well dispersed.


----------



## Mag (Mar 31, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			how would you rate it against Aberdovey?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't had the chance to play Aberdovey yet unfortunately. Hopefully get to do it before I leave Wales.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 31, 2015)

Mag said:



			Haven't had the chance to play Aberdovey yet unfortunately. Hopefully get to do it before I leave Wales.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. You have to!


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 31, 2015)

My first new course this year will be East Devon so I am looking forward to that. One of my mates reckons it has similarities to Broadstone. Personally I try to judge a course on its own merits.


----------



## Bunkered97 (Apr 1, 2015)

For me it has to be Gleneagles, course is a beauty and great meal after the round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2015)

Off to Walton Heath in June for my birthday (both courses). Happy days


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 1, 2015)

Le Mere, Belle Dune & Hardlot Dunes in two weeks time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 1, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Le Mere, Belle Dune & Hardlot Dunes in two weeks time.
		
Click to expand...

Let me know how you get on - off to Normandy in the summer.

I may play 2 round by Paris, one ny Honfleur, but may also one of the links courses up where you are playing.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 1, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Off to Walton Heath in June for my birthday (both courses). Happy days
		
Click to expand...

Have you played them before?  Great day out  :thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 1, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Have you played them before?  Great day out  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Agree, just be careful crossing the road after you have played the 1st on the Old. 

Always surprises me they could not find room for the first hole alongside the other 35 holes. Hole seems slightly out of keeping with the rest.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 1, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Have you played them before?  Great day out  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Played there before. Very happy and praying for decent weather. As it's Royal Ascot week I'm hoping the sun will be shining


----------



## Bobirdie (Apr 1, 2015)

Gleneagles ryder cup course on monday. Cant come quick enough !


----------



## Mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like I'll be playing in the annual Uni Varsity Match at Bangor St. Deiniol Golf Club in a couple of weeks.
Anyone played this course before?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2015)

Mag said:



			Looks like I'll be playing in the annual Uni Varsity Match at Bangor St. Deiniol Golf Club in a couple of weeks.
Anyone played this course before?
		
Click to expand...

I played in an open there a few years ago.

it was decent without being great, but the greens were so slow that day, and no-one around a the clubhouse on the weekend, felt ghostly.


----------



## Mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			it was decent without being great
		
Click to expand...

From what I could tell, it's quite the short course, but many approaches and teeshots are blind. Looks like the driver will stay in the bag quite a bit?
Hopefully the greens will be better when we play it.


----------



## rickg (Apr 2, 2015)

Looking forward to playing my own course now that the SSS has been re-rated.......

Blacks -Par 72 7,200 yards.......SSS up from 74 to 75

Silvers - Par 74 6,750 yards......SSS up from 72 to 74 

Might actually stand a chance of getting a cut now!! :whoo:

Next medal is Sat 11th (day before Mentmore)...


----------



## Old Skier (Apr 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Let me know how you get on - off to Normandy in the summer.

I may play 2 round by Paris, one ny Honfleur, but may also one of the links courses up where you are playing.
		
Click to expand...

Will do. Played them years ago and they were fantastic so looking forward to see how they held up. There are some cracking courses within an hour south of Calais.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 2, 2015)

rickg said:



			Looking forward to playing my own course now that the SSS has been re-rated.......

Blacks -Par 72 7,200 yards.......SSS up from 74 to 75

Silvers - Par 74 6,750 yards......SSS up from 72 to 74 

Might actually stand a chance of getting a cut now!! :whoo:

Next medal is Sat 11th (day before Mentmore)...

Click to expand...

Rick have I read that right? Silver is shorter but higher par?

They allow ladies on the course?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2015)

rickg said:



			Looking forward to playing my own course now that the SSS has been re-rated.......

Blacks -Par 72 7,200 yards.......SSS up from 74 to 75

Silvers - Par 74 6,750 yards......SSS up from 72 to 74 

Might actually stand a chance of getting a cut now!! :whoo:

Next medal is Sat 11th (day before Mentmore)...

Click to expand...

That looks so much better and should get your HC to the right level mate


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Rick have I read that right? Silver is shorter but higher par?

They allow ladies on the course? 

Click to expand...

A couple of the par 5's on the Silver become par 4's on the Black & you play from behind the Silver tees


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 2, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			A couple of the par 5's on the Silver become par 4's on the Black & you play from behind the Silver tees 

Click to expand...

Ah cheers Richard, makes sense now. Thought it might be for the ladies where some of the 200 yard par 3's become par 5's for them


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2015)

Mag said:



			From what I could tell, it's quite the short course, but many approaches and teeshots are blind. Looks like the driver will stay in the bag quite a bit?
Hopefully the greens will be better when we play it.
		
Click to expand...

Yep reasonably interesting without being memorable, as I recall. Some good views also iirc.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Will do. Played them years ago and they were fantastic so looking forward to see how they held up. There are some cracking courses within an hour south of Calais.
		
Click to expand...

We're staying in Honfleur which I think is around 2 hours away from them.


----------



## Mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep reasonably interesting without being memorable, as I recall. Some good views also iirc.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, ill bring my camera long then


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Apr 3, 2015)

Alwoodley in the North West Regional qualifier on April 19th, just hope the trolleys are on as I cannot see me carrying on the day.


----------



## Snelly (May 5, 2015)

I played Parkstone last week for the first time and was distinctly underwhelmed.  It was in good condition and was a pretty nice course visually but it cannot be classed as top drawer as there are so many blind shots.  Not only that but there are no markers to point you even in a vague direction. 

6/10 for the course for me.   Not as good as Ferndown and nowhere near Broadstone.  On the plus side, it was very welcoming as a club, the food was superb and the wine list decent.  The waitress with the Blues Brothers tattooed on her calf was very pleasant too and made the day more enjoyable that it might have been. 

I will definitely go back to get a second opinion as an injury that I currently have is limiting my golf somewhat at the minute and I am conscious that this may be clouding my appreciation a little. 

Also had a fantastic night out in Poole the night before so the head was distinctly fuzzy - again, may have affected my view of the course. 

Worth the trip to go to play Parkstone then but make sure you take in Ferndown and Broadstone at the same time as they are in my view, far better golf courses.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2015)

I've just been given an invitation to play Close House, Filly course, in a months time, (near to Hexham in Northumberland). I have been to the practice range there for a lesson and the set up is top notch so I am really looking forward to playing one of the courses. I know the Colt is meant to be tougher but tougher is not always better and this will be a nice introduction to the venue. Very excited.


----------



## dewsweeper (May 5, 2015)

I am having a hip replaced on 2nd June so I will be looking forward to playing my home course as soon as is possible,possibly 2 months .
Our course is in brilliant condition now and the timing for my op is a bummer.
Heres to chipping and putting practise on crutches!
Dewsweeper


----------



## Jimaroid (May 5, 2015)

Thinking about giving Trump International  (Aberdeen) a go later in the year. Heard nothing but amazing things about it but I'm morally torn by the way it was allowed to exist. Tricky...


----------



## Val (May 5, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Thinking about giving Trump International  (Aberdeen) a go later in the year. Heard nothing but amazing things about it but I'm morally torn by the way it was allowed to exist. Tricky...
		
Click to expand...

It's on my radar and the only thing that's got me holding off is the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2015)

dewsweeper said:



			I am having a hip replaced on 2nd June so I will be looking forward to playing my home course as soon as is possible,possibly 2 months .
Our course is in brilliant condition now and the timing for my op is a bummer.
Heres to chipping and putting practise on crutches!
Dewsweeper
		
Click to expand...

I hope all goes well mate.

I'd love to play Trump and Aberdeen so if there was a 4ball or possible meet the I'd defo be there.

I've booked Turnberry for next month and I can't wait, I hope the weather is kind to us.


----------



## adiemel (May 5, 2015)

I am looking forward to playing West Hill again.


----------



## evahakool (May 5, 2015)

Val said:



			It's on my radar and the only thing that's got me holding off is the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£
		
Click to expand...

Playing Trump international at the end of this month, really looking forward to it and it's not costing me anything.


----------



## sharpie9587 (May 5, 2015)

Hi guys long time reader, this is my first post.

Im going to el rompido in spain, 2 weeks from now. Pictures look amazing so i hope the two courses there are as good as they look.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 5, 2015)

Val said:



			It's on my radar and the only thing that's got me holding off is the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£
		
Click to expand...

Would love a knock around there also,some of my mates  played it last season and said it was top class


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 5, 2015)

Val said:



			It's on my radar and the only thing that's got me holding off is the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£
		
Click to expand...

They do some good last minute opening offers in the first couple of weeks after winter shutdown something to maybe consider for next spring?


----------



## Scottyrfc (May 5, 2015)

Got a chance to play at St Andrews this year so really looking forward to it.I&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Old Skier (May 5, 2015)

sharpie9587 said:



			Hi guys long time reader, this is my first post.

Im going to el rompido in spain, 2 weeks from now. Pictures look amazing so i hope the two courses there are as good as they look.
		
Click to expand...

Great couple of tracks, the salt marsh area on the south course is very tight which I believe is now the back 9 with the front 9 being nice and open. A few nice courses around that area and none to busy.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 5, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			They do some good last minute opening offers in the first couple of weeks after winter shutdown something to maybe consider for next spring?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't normally consider anything at the price they're after but a friend is very keen as a birthday treat. So we're currently considering a package deal including a hotel stay nearby. By paying that bit more you seem to get better value for money with two rounds included etc. Not exhausted investigations yet though, I'm sure there's a way to get a cheaper deal in peak season too.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 5, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			I wouldn't normally consider anything at the price they're after but a friend is very keen as a birthday treat. So we're currently considering a package deal including a hotel stay nearby. By paying that bit more you seem to get better value for money with two rounds included etc. Not exhausted investigations yet though, I'm sure there's a way to get a cheaper deal in peak season too.
		
Click to expand...


Aberdeen resident?


----------



## rickg (May 6, 2015)

Looking forward to 36 holes on the Hotchkin end of May and in June 36 holes at a course I've not played before, Machynys Peninsula.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 6, 2015)

rickg said:



			Looking forward to 36 holes on the Hotchkin end of May and in June 36 holes at a course I've not played before, Machynys Peninsula.
		
Click to expand...

you not planning on 54 @Machynys?


----------



## rickg (May 6, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			you not planning on 54 @Machynys?  

Click to expand...

didn't want to tempt fate........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 6, 2015)

Managed to get a game sorted at Royal Eastbourne. Looks a pretty traditional set up and as it's a reciprocal then happy days. Anyone played it?


----------



## richart (May 6, 2015)

Now that I have played Royal County Down, I can't imagine ever playing a better course.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 6, 2015)

richart said:



			Now that I have played Royal County Down, I can't imagine ever playing a better course.

Click to expand...

Oh dear. It lived up to its hype then? It looks a ridiculously good place to play golf. 

It's on my radar for next year


----------



## Val (May 6, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh dear. It lived up to its hype then? It looks a ridiculously good place to play golf. 

It's on my radar for next year
		
Click to expand...

Ditto big man if i can keep some holidays spare. Im tinkering with just a 2 day trip to RCD and Royal Portrush. Expensive I know but if I don't pull the trigger and pay the fee i'll probably never do it.


----------



## full_throttle (May 6, 2015)

royal cromer, playing it in two weeks with the golf society


----------



## richart (May 6, 2015)

Val said:



			Ditto big man if i can keep some holidays spare. Im tinkering with just a 2 day trip to RCD and Royal Portrush. Expensive I know but if I don't pull the trigger and pay the fee i'll probably never do it.
		
Click to expand...

Portrush is very good, and very playable in reasonable weather. Royal County Down is a beast, but a superb course in a stunning setting. there was some recent snow on the mountains when we were there.

If you want a recommendation for a hotel in the RCD area let me know, as the place we stayed in Strangford was great value, top food, and incredibly friendly owners.


----------



## richart (May 6, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh dear. It lived up to its hype then? It looks a ridiculously good place to play golf. 

It's on my radar for next year
		
Click to expand...

 Absolutely stunning Glynn. I will definitely go back. it is not as tight as I thought it would be, so if you hit a good ball it is playable. Some long carries over huge dunes. immaculate condition, and really looking forward to watching the Irish Open there at the end of the month.


----------



## Snelly (May 6, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Managed to get a game sorted at Royal Eastbourne. Looks a pretty traditional set up and as it's a reciprocal then happy days. Anyone played it?
		
Click to expand...

I have. It is rubbish. 

The only saving grace was the total minx of a waitress who showed me her bow backed knickers. They were lovely and so was she. 

Cancel the trip, save your money and buy some more shoes. You will get more enjoyment from polishing them and satisfying your fetish than you will from slogging it around there. 

Or just go for a sandwich and pray that the raven haired temptress still works there and is feeling frisky in her latest Agent Provocateur smalls.


----------



## Snelly (May 6, 2015)

richart said:



			Absolutely stunning Glynn. I will definitely go back. it is not as tight as I thought it would be, so if you hit a good ball it is playable. Some long carries over huge dunes. immaculate condition, and really looking forward to watching the Irish Open there at the end of the month.
		
Click to expand...


I knew you would love it. The best course I have ever played and that means better than a lot of very, very good ones.


----------



## patricks148 (May 7, 2015)

We were due to play RCD and RPR in Aug, but when we finally got a date the worked for everyone it clashed with the Home internationals that were being played at Royal Portrush, so going next year now. Even just playing 2 courses worked out over Â£700 with hotel and flights/ferry


----------



## PNWokingham (May 7, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I have. It is rubbish. 

The only saving grace was the total minx of a waitress who showed me her bow backed knickers. They were lovely and so was she. 

Cancel the trip, save your money and buy some more shoes. You will get more enjoyment from polishing them and satisfying your fetish than you will from slogging it around there. 

Or just go for a sandwich and pray that the raven haired temptress still works there and is feeling frisky in her latest Agent Provocateur smalls.
		
Click to expand...


 Made me smile Dave


----------



## pokerjoke (May 7, 2015)

Im really looking forward to playing Hillside again,this will be my 3rd time and cant wait
for the back 9.

Also maybe a bit sadistic but Burnham and Berrow in the summer.
Having played it only in the winter im expecting something quite different
when its super fast.


----------



## Smiffy (May 7, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I have. It is rubbish.
		
Click to expand...


Not far wrong there Snelly.
It's nothing to write home about is it?


----------



## garyinderry (May 7, 2015)

Nefyn I'm September. Going to a wedding and it's only 10 mind from the course.  Be silly not to take advantage. 


Really want to play Loch erne.  Has to happen this summer.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 1, 2015)

Playing Turnberry off the tips next Thursday and can't wait. I absolutely love the place, just hope the weathers kind to us.


----------

